# If Rogers beat Fedor?



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Where are you going to rank Brett Rogers among the top ten heavyweights in the world if he is able to pull off the upset of the century over Fedor? Would a win over the consensus number one heavyweight in the world put him in the top spot? In my opinion it would make him at the very least fourth behind lesnar, Nog, and Barnett.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Where are you going to rank Brett Rogers among the top ten heavyweights in the world if he is able to pull off the upset of the century over Fedor? Would a win over the consensus number one heavyweight in the world put him in the top spot? In my opinion it would make him at the very least fourth behind lesnar, Nog, and Barnett.


Definitely not #1, probably not top 5 in my rankings. Any fighter can be anyone on a given date. The thing that makes fighters so great is consistency, especially when it comes to top guys. Rogers beating Fedor would be huge, but to be in the top 5 he needs to consistently beat top guys. I know he is 11-0, but most of his wins hold little value. If he beats Fedor, then beats Cain and Gonzaga, then he would definitely be top 2.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He did just beat arlovski, which despit what peoples opinions may be, is still one of the most talented heavyweights on the planet. That is why i would rank him so high, because of two giant wins right in a row.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think Rogers should shoot into the top 5 for sure. he would be 11-0, with wins over both Arlovski AND, the greatest fighter ever, Fedor. It would be hard to not put him in the top 5, seriously.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I stop watching MMA and move on to watching water polo.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Honestly... I'd put him at number 1 if he knocks Fedor out in the first round. I mean, cmon, what more do you want? He has destroyed EVERYONE he's faced, and if you add Fedor to that, he's clearly numero uno.

People have a hard time giving guys like Rogers respect because he finishes his opponents so fast. Same with Carwin.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Once he comes to the UFC, then he can be put in the top 5. Alot of people look good outside the UFC, and once they come, not so much.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

If he could pull that off then definitely ranked near the top.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

well if u herd the sayin when pigs can fly that how i see brett chances of winning this fight. But if some how he does manage to pull off a mircle he should be rated number 1. Serously how could u not if he manages to beat fedor who is the michael jordan of fighters. Better question is if fedor loses when does he drop in the ranking?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor's Drop*

If Fedor lost to Rogers, he would probably drop in the rankings as soon as the updated rankings came out. Which would probably come out the next week!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well if your going to drop Fedor a spot if he loses, Rogers is the only fighter you can put ahead of him. I would put him at #1 nobody else would deserve it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> In my opinion it would make him at the very least fourth behind lesnar, Nog, and Barnett.


Behind Lesnar?

That would keep him undefeated with double digits, all stoppages (outcome of that fight unknown) with victories over Arlovski and Emilienanko. 

How has Lesnar topped this resume?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Beating Fedor is worth more than beating Mir and Couture at the same time. I would have to put Brett in 1st. No chance you could put anyone but Brett ahead of Fedor, the most he could move down is to second.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Beating Fedor is worth more than beating Mir and Couture at the same time. I would have to put Brett in 1st. No chance you could put anyone but Brett ahead of Fedor, the most he could move down is to second.


I agree 100% here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other People's Opinions*

Well unfortunately some people don't view Fedor in the same light as people like myself and many others on this forum do, especially since Fedor passed on signing with the UFC. I agree with you but many people don't.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

I cant even fathome a response, but ill do my best.

Rodgers instantly rises to number 1 and Fedor never fights again, because he can not handle the humiliation.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Um...*

Well I could see that happening with the way Fedor acts but I don't think that would happen. Like his last "loss" he would probably avenge it.


----------



## Soze22 (Aug 9, 2009)

jennathebenda said:


> I cant even fathome a response, but ill do my best.
> 
> Rodgers instantly rises to number 1 and Fedor never fights again, because he can not handle the humiliation.


You think Fedor would be too humiliated to fight again?? why?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

If Rogers beats Fedor i'll video tape myself streaking and post it on youtube..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Humilition*

Do you honestly think Fedor would leave MMA behind if he lost? The guy is the model of humility!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> I think Rogers should shoot into the top 5 for sure. he would be 11-0, with wins over both Arlovski AND, the greatest fighter ever, Fedor. It would be hard to not put him in the top 5, seriously.


I have to fully agree since beating someone who is considered the number one pound for pound fighter, and beating Arlovski and as you said being undefeated he will definitely be ranked among the top 5 easily.



box said:


> Once he comes to the UFC, then he can be put in the top 5. Alot of people look good outside the UFC, and once they come, not so much.


I would have to disagree. I mean Fedor is considered by many many people as the number one fighter in the world and he's never fought in the UFC. I love the UFC but if someone isn't fighting for them, that doesn't mean they aren't among the best in the world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Outside the UFC*

I would have to agree that a fighter doesn't have to fight for the UFC in order to be considered good! Besides Rogers and Fedor, look at Jake Shields, Andrei Arlovski, Antonio Rogerio Noguiera, Robby Lawler, Shinya Aoki, and Joe Warren. These guys are all fighting outside the UFC(with the exception of Little Nog) and are considered great fighters! If that isn't proof enough, I don't know what is!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

I think alot of fans would shiite themselves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*S&%$ Themselves*

I don't think I would do that but I would get really close to it!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If you take out Fedor, your the new top dog. I dont care if you werent even ranked before.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

I think he'd be in top 5. An impartial ranking would probably have him in top3 (Arlovski and (maybe) Fedor by KO). He would have to be ranked higher than any UFC non-champ.

Then he'd start calling out erebody...Lesnar, Kimbo (again), A. Silva, Dana White.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Calling People Out*

Dude, Rogers was calling out Kimbo went they were in EliteXC together. If things had gone long enough they would've faced each other!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Dude, Rogers was calling out Kimbo went they were in EliteXC together. If things had gone long enough they would've faced each other!


I loved it when he did this. He was a "nobody" and calling out the face of the EliteXC org. No one else with a serious chance of fighting him did this (Liddell and Couture but doesn't really count).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rogers VS Kimbo*

Well I don't think he was too happy when EliteXC matched the guy he beat against the guy he wanted a crack at!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Thankfully for Rogers, things have changed. His organization is a better one than EliteXC (who were only trying to get Kimbo bums to drum up business) and the fact that he is a known entity right now. I don't have a favority in the Rogers v. Fedor fight but I hope for both that it is a sick fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Favorites*

My favorite in this fight is Fedor!


----------



## shift (Sep 13, 2009)

If Rogers beats Fedor the way he beat Arlovski with a quick knock out, I would not rank Brett in the top 10 because a quick knock out does not demonstrate skill level. If Brett goes 3-5 rnds with Fedor and defends his submissions and strikes and catches Fedor often and even puts Fedor in submission attempts then we can maybe think about ranking Brett around 11. After that he needs to fight one more good heavy weight (NOT Linland or anyone like that). I mean an Overeem, or Randy, or Werdum or Gonzaga etc. before I consider him top 10


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I watched Rogers last night on YouTube, and I wasn't impressed. I have no idea why they'd put him against Fedor at all. Fedor must need another _can_ to add to his record.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Soze22 said:


> You think Fedor would be too humiliated to fight again?? why?


If Fedor is KO'd by an up and comer, especially by a flash KO, it would be humiliating. Of all the great people hes fought he happens to lose to this guy, whom is unproven, I might add, that would be humiliating because I do not see Rogers making it very far. He is one dimensional and a flash KO victory over Fedor won't support his contracting leverage for very long after he is beaten by either A) a submission artist or B) a strong wrestler.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Rogers won't beat Fedor. Brett will get submitted within 3 rounds. He may even get dropped by strikes or taken down, then get submitted. Fedor's ability to adapt to major adversity and pull out the win is legendary. Brett can only hope for a homerun punch because Fedor will get him to the ground and when he does, it's game over for the grim. 
...Fedor can wipe the floor with Rogers in several different ways. Brett's ground game is a serious hole and Fedor will expose it bigtime. All this hype on Rogers is really ridiculous. Fedor has proven himself time & time again when doubt creeps into people's mind. Even if Rogers by the grace of God gets the win, Fedor is still the best MMA HW in the history of the sport. Nobody can dispute that or take it away from him...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*3 Rounds?*

Are you serious? Fedor is going to submit him in the first round, period!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think this will play out a lot like Fedor vs Sylvia did.

Fedor will rock Rogers and submit.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I think Fedor will KO Rogers actually and will make him look stupid..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor VS Sylvia Repeat*

Yeah I can see Rogers going for a clinch like Sylvia did and then getting the living daylights beat out of him before Fedor sinks in a submission, maybe an armbar this time.


----------



## brocklezzmore (Aug 28, 2009)

if rogers beat fedor?

...then brock lesnar is the queen of england.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

If he beats fedor I would say at best he ranks at 10... who else has he fought? Arlovski who was coming off a loss to Fedor too.. and before that no one... Fedor loses he moves down to maybe 3rd or 4th (even though he should be lower) and Lesnar stands as number 1.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

LCRaiders said:


> I think Fedor will KO Rogers actually and will make him look stupid..


I was thinking the same!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

shift said:


> If Rogers beats Fedor the way he beat Arlovski with a quick knock out, I would not rank Brett in the top 10 because a quick knock out does not demonstrate skill level. If Brett goes 3-5 rnds with Fedor and defends his submissions and strikes and catches Fedor often and even puts Fedor in submission attempts then we can maybe think about ranking Brett around 11. After that he needs to fight one more good heavy weight (NOT Linland or anyone like that). I mean an Overeem, or Randy, or Werdum or Gonzaga etc. before I consider him top 10


OMG, you're AWESOME! "sorry, you can't be top ten, because you beat everyone TOO FAST." You don't let them take you down and force you to prove yourself by defending and THEN beat them, so you're not as good as if you did." 
WHAT? 
And why even bring up "Linland" (by which I imagine you mean Matt Lindland, a natural middleweight...whose losses in teh past five years are Belfort, Fedor, Rampage...not to shabby). Were they discussing a fight between the two?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> If he beats fedor I would say at best he ranks at 10... who else has he fought? Arlovski who was coming off a loss to Fedor too.. and before that no one... Fedor loses he moves down to maybe 3rd or 4th (even though he should be lower) and Lesnar stands as number 1.


If Fedor loses to Rogers theres no way in hell you can put anyone ahead of Fedor besides Rogers. If your not putting Rogers at the top then Fedor stays there. Rogers getting a win over Fedor is more impressive than Brock beating Mir and Randy at the same time. No way in hell would I put him at the top with a 4-1 record when Rogers is 11-0 and a win over the greatest fighter of all time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Who takes all?*

I would say whoever is ranked number 3 should take number 1 after a Fedor loss to Rogers, but I don't have to worry about that because it isn't going to happen!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

lol the title guy. You're funny as hell now wth that avy though lol.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

This is seriously one of the biggest mismatches in MMA history. If Brett wins it would be the biggest upset ever imo. He won't win though, he's going to rocked standing and then choked out.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Whatever happens in this fight I have Fedor dropping in my rankings.

He's currently #1 but after beating Rogers he'll be 2-3. This is a fight he should win and Brett is not top ten material in my book. If he loses this fight then I believe Rogers should be 6 and Fedor would drop to 7.

There are too many other Heavyweights putting on good performances in the time that Fedor is sitting idle and fighting cans.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Right now I think only two persons could beat Lesnar...Fedor and Big Nog. I think Fedor will likely KO Grim in the first round. I think people still underestimate the talent of Fedor.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Whatever happens in this fight I have Fedor dropping in my rankings.
> 
> He's currently #1 but after beating Rogers he'll be 2-3. This is a fight he should win and Brett is not top ten material in my book. If he loses this fight then I believe Rogers should be 6 and Fedor would drop to 7.
> 
> There are too many other Heavyweights putting on good performances in the time that Fedor is sitting idle and fighting cans.


Finishing 2 former UFC Champions in the first round >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> finishing Mir and decisioning Randy


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess we will find out November 7...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9601&zoneid=13


:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Great!*

I don't think this event could get any better than being on CBS!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Where are you going to rank Brett Rogers among the top ten heavyweights in the world if he is able to pull off the upset of the century over Fedor? Would a win over the consensus number one heavyweight in the world put him in the top spot? In my opinion it would make him at the very least fourth behind lesnar, Nog, and Barnett.


It really depends on how he wins, and I think that matters in everyone's mind.

This is a guy who just finished Arlovski, a top ten heavyweight (even in the wake of that loss) in under thirty seconds.

If he stops Fedor, if he does it quickly and decisively and in the first round, it's gonna be hard to argue that he's not a top five heavyweight. Two wins over two decidedly top ten heavyweights, beating them both in the striking, finishing both of them, definitely codifies his position as a top striker.

If he wins a tight decision (which seems unlikely), then he may not break the top five. Still, a win over Fedor, as a prohibitive underdog, would mean a lot.

That said, the odds are not with Brett going into this fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Odds*

That they are not. But thats ok cause after Fedor wipes the mat with Rogers, he is going to wipe the mat with Overeem!


----------

